# Add antenna to TiVo



## Althalus (Mar 29, 2016)

I moved into a new house and frontier can't set up cable or internet for another week. I do have an antenna, but can't figure out how to get TiVo to access it. Is their any way to do it without running guided setup? Since I don't have internet I don't want to go through that process. I just want to be able to watch some live tv for the next week until I have my fios again.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You must run Guided Setup for any changes in the TV source. It does require several Tivo connections in the process. 

You can forego this process and just watch your recordings.


----------



## Althalus (Mar 29, 2016)

We thought that might have to happen. Oh well, it's only a week and like you said we can always watch recordings. I could use my phone for Internet, but I don't know how much data guided setup uses. I should have done the setup before the move, oh well.


----------



## twalsh22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Connect the antenna directly to your TV.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Or take your Tivo to a friend or neighbor's house long enough to connect to the internet and finish the setup. You should get the lineup and initial guide data whether your antenna is connected or not.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

If you have a wireless adapter you could turn on a hotspot from a mobile device and connect the Tivo. Guided setup doesn't use very much data.


----------

